# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  My Wife invented a drink

## DaRev

Boardies,
When we were staying at Sunset on the Beach a few years back, my wife and I had a "Belinini' for the first time. It is a peach martini - The other night we were having a martini on our back porch, and my wife said "I wonder what one of these would taste like using Peach Snapple ice tea?" that's all I needed to hear! I took one of those single serve Snapple Peach Ice Tea mix tubes - put it in the shaker, added the Vodka and a splash of water.. They are outrageous! I just thought I'd pass the mix along! Tell me what you think.. and thanks to the folks that tended bar at Sunset for introducing us to this delight!

----------


## Rambo

"Man of the Lord, never lies.......its gotta be good.....

----------

